# "Adobe CEF Helper.exe"?



## jclarkw (Apr 13, 2020)

With the installation of Lightroom Classic came a lot of other garbage from Adobe.  In particular, 1) CoreSync.exe is constantly trying to use the Internet for no apparent reason (I've blocked it with my firewall), and 2) Adobe CEF Helper.exe chews up a lot of my CPU time continuously, independent of whether any other Adobe software is running.  Is it possible to get rid of the latter, or at least stop it from using so many resources? -- jclarkw


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 13, 2020)

UPDATE:  FYI (in Windows 10 Pro) I turned off the following two items in "Startup Apps" and also set them both to "Disabled"  in "Task Manager/Startup":

Creative Cloud
CCXProcess

This eliminated most of the drain on CPU resources (even after starting Lightroom Classic) and most of the attempted Internet access.  So far I have not notices any issues with this... -- jclarkw


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2020)

I personally wouldn't have disabled Creative Cloud, as that's the means whereby new updates are automatically identified and notified to the user. When my system is "idle", but all those Adobe tasks are still running, total load on my system is around 1%....not exactly what I'd call a "drain".


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 13, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> I personally wouldn't have disabled Creative Cloud, as that's the means whereby new updates are automatically identified and notified to the user. When my system is "idle", but all those Adobe tasks are still running, total load on my system is around 1%....not exactly what I'd call a "drain".



Jim -- Thanks for the advice.  I now see that I can check for updates (manually starting Creative Cloud in the process) simply by clicking Help/Updates... from within Lightroom itself.  When I do this and later close both Creative Cloud and Lightroom, Adobe CEF Helper.exe is still using between 3 and 4% of CPU continuously -- usually top item on Task Manger's list at "idle" -- causing the system fan to ramp up occasionally.

At least this manual update check didn't change my settings in Startup Apps and Task Manager/Startup (yet)... -- jclarkw


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Apr 13, 2020)

I've noticed high I/O and CPU of Adobe services in the past as well. This is without LR or PS open. I don't have sync enabled. Appears Adobe is starting to produce bloat-ware as well as Microsoft 



Jim Wilde said:


> I personally wouldn't have disabled Creative Cloud, as that's the means whereby new updates are automatically identified and notified to the user


Jim, I find I still get the notifications. I think it happens when I actually fire up one of the apps.

Here's my current Startup config


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2020)

Disabling those processes will probably mean that Lightroom will complain after a month that it cannot check your license. Murphy’s Law dictates that you will be on the road without an internet connection when that happens, so Lightroom falls back to a trial version without the develop module.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Apr 14, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Murphy’s Law dictates that you will be on the road without an internet connection when that happens


A valid point Johan except this is on my desktop. It doesn't get on the road that often . I've had these disabled for a couple of weeks I think. Will let you know if I encounter any problems.


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 14, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Disabling those processes will probably mean that Lightroom will complain after a month that it cannot check your license. Murphy’s Law dictates that you will be on the road without an internet connection when that happens, so Lightroom falls back to a trial version without the develop module.



Johan -- There are plenty of other Adobe components ("Adobe Genuine Software Integrity Service", adobe_licbridge.exe, adobe_licutil.exe, Adobe Update Service.exe, etc.) that don't carry much overhead and might perform that function.  In fact there are so many different Adobe processes trying to "phone home" or to contact unknown Internet sites that one wonders if one has any privacy left... -- jclarkw


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Apr 14, 2020)

Before it gets lost, one of my main peeves, that this discussion reflects, is that Adobe is implementing. what I call, bloatware, that can consume significant computer resources, but as users, we don't see any benefit from.  It appears that some of these are simply poorly written Adobe admin tasks.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 14, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> Before it gets lost, one of my main peeves, that this discussion reflects, is that Adobe is implementing. what I call, bloatware, that can consume significant computer resources, but as users, we don't see any benefit from. It appears that some of these are simply poorly written Adobe admin tasks.



I have not checked lately, but most of these tasks are terminate and stay resident task or task that sleep periodically and wake on intervals to do their single function. These take up zero CPU cycles except for the time that need to do their one function.

Adobe has had lots of “bloatware” for years. How many people need or use the Book Module, Map Module or even the Print module? These in my estimation could be handled as a suite of products and called from Lightroom like Lightroom calls Photoshop. 

You might notice that these modules that I mentioned have been left out of Lightroom (cloudy)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Apr 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> these tasks are terminate and stay resident task or task that sleep periodically


Cletus, this has not been my experience all the time.


----------

